# Is anyone taking social work or pharmacy technician?



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Is anyone taking one of these?


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

I am planning on taking Social Work next year.
I know a few people who are either Social Workers or SW students...
There are lots of group work, presentations, taping yourself talk,etc :afr About 80% of the time--Well if I can get through that, I think that is more stressful than the actual job. (I think only people with SA would say that! lol) Anyway, not sure why you are inquiring...not trying to scare you or anything. :b But I was interested to know how much interacting I would have to do. That was my biggest concern! So just took a guess that's what you wanted to know. If it is something else, I can ask for you.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I plan on taking Social Work in 2007, too. I was just wondering if there is alot of definitions and memory work on tests since sometimes my concentration and memory can be poor, but I guess I can't keep that in the way from me achieving my dreams. I'll just have to work extra hard.

I live in Ontario, Where do you live? How much volunteer experience have you done? Alot of schools want for you to have about 50 hrs of Volunteer experience in order to apply.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

I think it will definitely depend on the class. You could try taking lethicin capsules. I just bought some after reading about them on this site. (nutrition board) 
At the university here, there is no set hours of volunteer work, but admission is competitive so the more you have the better. I am volunteering as a mentor for an "at risk" family right now through a counselling agency.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

It's under the choline thread. I just realized that you would have no idea what I'm talking about if you haven't been reading that thread.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm a Family Studies Major. I'm not sure if I want to pursue Social Work in grad school though...at least not right away.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I've thought about getting a pharmacy technician certificate to have something to fall back on or to do as a side job; I'm pretty sure that you can just go and buy a textbook and/or a pharmacy tech. exam review book and study it on your own, and then go and take the certification exam, and that's it...I think as long as you pass the exam you'll get hired.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

im doing pharmacy, not pharm tech...but they pretty much do the same job i think. 


quiet_one said:


> I'm pretty sure that you can just go and buy a textbook and/or a pharmacy tech. exam review book and study it on your own, and then go and take the certification exam, and that's it...I think as long as you pass the exam you'll get hired.


Really? dang.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Im doing pharmacy, not pharm tech...but they pretty much do the same job i think.
> 
> :um not at all. No one would pay you $100k to count pills. If they did I would have stayed a tech and never gone to pharmacy school.


----------

